
Show HN: Simple pull request reminder (Open source) - JDuc
https://github.com/julienduchesne/pull-request-reminder
======
detaro
The readme should probably explain what it actually does.

~~~
JDuc
You're right. Added a short description and screenshot of the result in Slack

